# 12dpo, BFN this morning, but could SWEAR I'm pregnant!!



## Cienega12

Hi Folks! I'm new here and have done a lot of browsing to see posts that could relate to my current status. I am currently 12dpo with a BFN this morning :( But in the last few days I have had minor cramping which differs than my AF craming (which is also usually non-existent until AF actually arrives), had moments where I feel like an absolute luntic, only to be cool and calm a little later, feeling FAT, can't sleep right, and oddly enough my bb's DON'T feel sore, which they normally do about a week before AF. Also - and I apologize if this is TMI - but the last couple times my BF and I have had sex, it hurt. Kind of like a poking pain, as if he was jamming into a wall inside.

Has anyone ever had this situation, all these symptoms, and ended up with a *BFP* after 12dpo???? Please help!!!! Thanks ladies, hope to get to know a bunch of you soon!!


----------



## LadyGriz11

First of all, welcome to BnB! Secondly, I can't help you on the BFP part but I do know that some women don't get a +hpt until after AF was due so you're not out of the game! I'm 10dpo and I have a few of the same symptoms as you...mood swings, unusual cramping (I don't usually get cramps until the first day of AF), I feel bloated and gassy. FX'd you get your BFP! Baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Nitengale

Hi Ciene! I am now 14 dpo and still no AF and got a bfn 12 & 13dpo. But I have exactly the same symptoms as you. Hope this is our month and we implanted late.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi all. I'm in exactly the same situation as you ladies, all symptoms the same and completely different to bfn AF months. Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Babs11

I have been trying to conceive a second child for 5 months. We have been undergoing IUI due to my husband's fertility issues. I read your post and said OMG that sounds exactly like my symptoms!! I thought for sure I was pregnant took a test this morning and BFN. I had the insomnia for a week, sore breasts, AF cramps but no bleeding, fatigue, bloating... text book. I hope everything works out for you. I am feeling very discouraged today :nope::nope:


----------



## jowing

yaaaaaayyyy!!!! im so glad this post is here :0) i am having almost the exact same issue. almost all last week cramps (never get with af), now the nausea and smell issue has started the last couple of days. i too have also gotten bfn, but what gives? sorry i have no useful info, so i guess we all get to sit and wait some more *sigh*! dust to you all!


----------



## HopefulZJ

Hey girls,

Can I join you?

I am new on here and feeling very confused today. We are on TTC #3 I am 13DPO and according to my ticker I should not test untill 25th :-( 

I have had a complete lack on symptoms......except some minor cramping from around 7PDO. I have just noticed that I have these blue veins on bb's that are really obvious I am so sure that I have never had these before....tbh I think I am just getting neurotic due to the lack of symptoms

Should I test? I only have CB digi and I dont wanna waste on a BFN!

GL to everyone and FX'd for BFP's


----------



## jowing

HopefulZJ said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> I am new on here and feeling very confused today. We are on TTC #3 I am 13DPO and according to my ticker I should not test untill 25th :-(
> 
> I have had a complete lack on symptoms......except some minor cramping from around 7PDO. I have just noticed that I have these blue veins on bb's that are really obvious I am so sure that I have never had these before....tbh I think I am just getting neurotic due to the lack of symptoms
> 
> Should I test? I only have CB digi and I dont wanna waste on a BFN!
> 
> GL to everyone and FX'd for BFP's

i feel like that too :( i had a dollar store test and a frer. i didnt want to waste the frer eventhough internet says it shows + at 12.5 and dollar store shows + at 25. so i took the dollar test and guess what, bfn. save your good one for now ;)


----------



## HopefulZJ

Thanks Jowing, You know what they say you are never out till the witch shows herself so keep thinking positive! 

I think I may pop out 2moz and get some cheapies, I was doing so well up till now but have such a big erge to poas atm! Trying to keep myself occupied but I am sure I will cave well before the 25th, but I am so scared to see a bfn :-(

GL and Baby dust to all


----------



## inpghttc

13 dpo and bfn on frer for me...15 days post trigger and im on progesterone gel so I'm thinking that's why no af yet! I go for beta tomorrow but pretty sure I'm out....blah!


----------



## manou

Hi ladies!
I tested from 8 dpo to 12 dpo with FRER and all turned negative:cry: I took a break today(13 dpo) and did not test. I will test on tuesday if AF doesn't show up.
I had some cramping around 9-10 dpo, backache and some food cravings. I also feel hot and tired all the time!
Good luck to all of you:hugs:


----------



## MarineLady

Any of you ladies have spotting? I have had a little bit of spotting with af due to show on tuesday. I am 13/14 dpo so I am pretty sure I am out but I really, really thought this was my month. *sigh*


----------



## Angelface2008

Reading this tread, Just for some hope you are not out until AF shows up. don't give up hope ladies!

My story I am 16days late. I am still hoping. Going to go to the Doctor on Tuesday.


----------



## mas

12dpo and BFN too! Af due next few days now! :( Anyone ended up getting BFP?


----------



## HopefulZJ

Hey mas, I am sure I have read threads where people have got a bpf after 12dpo, ur not out until af is here so keep ya chin up! 

I am 15dpo I have not tested yet but af is due today according to ticker, I will prop test tomorrow if she hasn't shown herself. I am sure I am out though (TMI warning) I had really big veins on my bb's that I have never seen before but they have gone now :-( This TWW has taken forever this time, just hping that I manage to wait till at least tomorrow before testing as those BFN are so heart breaking.

FX'd and baydust to all X


----------



## yvette72

Hello all i'm in the same boat, I tested on 11dpo and negative, and i'm now 13dpo, and I want to try and wait now until the weekend before i test again, i used a ebay cheapie on Sunday, but think I may indulge in a digi for the weekend. 
I've had really sore boobs since i ovulated, i already have one big vein on my boob that my dp always comments on lol, but i've noticed a few more appearing, i'm really tired and nauseous and have had cramping on and off for about a week now, lower left side of my abdomen, I never normally get cramps until after af has started and boobs are only normally sore for the week before. I just dont feel myself and i'm sure i'm pregnant, i'm pretty convinced I am, so i hope i get my bfp at the weekend and the witch doesnt show her face xx


----------



## TTCmimi

Keeping up hope for all of you!!!! I am 17 DPO and now 2 days late!! I am always on a 29 day cycle so I swore yesterday when I tested would have been a BFP... but it wasnt!! I am not going to take any more tests. Just going to wait and see. If nothing by Friday I will call my Dr. The BFN was much easier to accept before I was actually late. I will still keep my fingers crossed for all of us!! Best of luck **Keep us posted**


----------



## Angelface2008

Not going to the Doctor today, they cancelled out on me!!! I have to wait until next Monday CD 52 for me and my chances are slim but I am sick of just waiting around . I am going to try to get something sooner than this, tommorow


----------



## HopefulZJ

Thats not good Angelface, It just makes things so much worse when you have to wait n wait n wait! Good Luck with the doctors! 
I am currently having on off cramps on the left too, I don't normally before af, but who knows I am sure that my mind just likes playing tricks on me.......

FX'd everyone


----------



## boymom

https://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p535/boymom2/photo.jpg

Man, this sucks, doesn't it? We have been trying for #3 since August and I am just tired. ;) I got pg the second cycle off the pill with both of my boys, so I am not used to this. 

Here is my possibly-BFP-possibly-not-super-faint-line picture of the Equate test I took this morning. I am 12 DPO (I think!!) and have had nausea and diarrhea (SORRY! TMI! But I had it with the last two pregnancies early on too, so..), super sensitive smell, and my nipples have been super sensitive the last week. 

What do you think? Is it or am I just imagining things? It popped up super faint at about a minute post-test....


----------



## Cheapvokes

Cienega12 said:


> Hi Folks! I'm new here and have done a lot of browsing to see posts that could relate to my current status. I am currently 12dpo with a BFN this morning :( But in the last few days I have had minor cramping which differs than my AF craming (which is also usually non-existent until AF actually arrives), had moments where I feel like an absolute luntic, only to be cool and calm a little later, feeling FAT, can't sleep right, and oddly enough my bb's DON'T feel sore, which they normally do about a week before AF. Also - and I apologize if this is TMI - but the last couple times my BF and I have had sex, it hurt. Kind of like a poking pain, as if he was jamming into a wall inside.
> 
> Has anyone ever had this situation, all these symptoms, and ended up with a *BFP* after 12dpo???? Please help!!!! Thanks ladies, hope to get to know a bunch of you soon!!



hiya darling, i am 12 dpo today, ive had 2 negative tests. well, iv had a bit of tingling in BBS, been getting very hot and sweaty wen im stressed (im usually freezing ll the time) reali low jabbing pains like just above the pelvic bone, and sum odd feeling at top of stomach, about an inch to the left of my belly button.

cervix is high, soft, closed, all the signs of pregnancy but still nagative test.


i tested positive with my daughter when i was 2 1/2 weeks pregnant. and that was a very very faint line. 

think about it, if we r 12dpo then realistically we are only about what, less than a week pregnant????
I DO IT ASWEL, i test far too early, i think i should just buy 14 tests and test every day for the next two weeks koz its the only thing that will shut me up haha

good luck, but it is still possible!! i almost gave up on my daughter, i had tested negativ on wednesday, wednesday night i had a dream than i had a posativ test but i wasnt pregnant :S so, the next day, i tested again and ther it was my little faint positiv line!


----------



## Cheapvokes

i tested positive with my daughter when i was 2 1/2 weeks pregnant. and that was a very very faint line.





by this bit i mean i would have been.......... roughly 24 days past ovulation, assuming the egg attatched at 7 days past ovulation :)


----------



## Miss_Awesome

I'm new around here (well, for posting anyways--been skimming posts for issues I can relate to here and there). I found this post by Googling the symptoms "12 DPO, high & soft cervix, BFN." I'm just curious if the the original poster ever got her BFP? Or did AF come along and ruin things? 

I have nearly ALL the symptoms she listed, including UN-sore boobs which in the last 3-4 cycles had become common. I've been testing for the last few days with nothing but BFNs (I knew it was too soon, but now that I'm 12 DPO, I'm getting scared:nope:).


----------



## AngelCasMama

Hello All :) I'm new here. My husband and I lost our first child our angel daughter at 18 weeks back in November and are ttc our Rainbow Baby. Ive been peeing on sticks all week and getting bfns but i feel preggo. No aunt flo symptoms was cramping from ovulation till like 11 dpo, sore boobs, very tired, bloating. Hoping AF doesn't show. Do u guys think ill still get my bfp? Thanx for listening. Baby dust to all! :)


----------

